# AKC Open FSS/Misc class shows?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I just saw that there is one of these going on this weekend hosted by the mid america miniature american shepherd club. It's at the factility our ORT is going to be at next weekend. 

I know no one going. Is this the kind of event you could just go watch? I'm really really interested in a couple FSS/Misc class breeds. Would love to get to see some in person....


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I just saw that there is one of these going on this weekend hosted by the mid america miniature american shepherd club. It's at the factility our ORT is going to be at next weekend.
> 
> I know no one going. Is this the kind of event you could just go watch? I'm really really interested in a couple FSS/Misc class breeds. Would love to get to see some in person....


I wouldn't see why not. There may be a parking or entrance fee (for spectators) like most shows have, but that is usually no more than 5 bucks. 

Go, take pics and tell us how it went, lol.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I'm going to... I have nothing better to do this weekend. Last weekend my nosework/agility friends were joking we'd have to go check out the facility this weekend. I think I might, actually.

I missed Mini nationals last year. They were IN MY TOWN and I didn't go or know about it. Jeez.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> I think I'm going to... I have nothing better to do this weekend. Last weekend my nosework/agility friends were joking we'd have to go check out the facility this weekend. I think I might, actually.
> 
> I missed Mini nationals last year. They were IN MY TOWN and I didn't go or know about it. Jeez.


Yeah, go and tell us all about it. Hopefully there will be a wide array of breeds there.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

Seems like you should be able to attend as a spectator. I was invited to attend one last year to meet a breeder I had corresponded with (unfortunately I wasn't able to go). Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Wish I could go, take lots of pics!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Ugh, going to have to watch the weather. The show is 2 hours away and if it is tornados like they are predicting I may have to skip it.


----------

